# Zeilenumbruch in Word mit Makro erstellen



## richard32 (19. März 2010)

Hi,

bin in den vorhanden beiträgen und tutorials leider nicht fündig geworden.

ich versuche verzweifelt ein word-macro (habe ms office word 2003 prof. edition) mit hilfe des microsoft visual basic editors zu erstellen. bisher ohne erfolg ...

die anforderungen sind folgende:
ich möchte einen über 200 seiten langen text aus dem editor in word ziehen. der text hat jedoch "endlos" lange zeilen, d.h. zeilen ohne "absatzzeichen" (¶) bzw. (^v) . gibt natürlich kein schönes bild ab, da die zeilen über den rechten seitenrand ragen  (Nachtrag: in der html-darstellung, aber natürlich nicht in word, sorry) 

das makro sollte folgende zwei anforderungen abarbeiten können:

_* zeilenumbruch nach dem 78 Zeichen (möglichst nicht sturr, d.h. wörter sollten nicht getrennt werden, sondern der umbruch sollte dann bei dem zuvorgehenden freizeichen erfolgen) 

* die umgebrochene zeile soll einen zeilenvoschub von 4 freizeichen erhalten
_

über jeden tipp, der mir weiterhilft wäre ich euch dankbar


----------



## DrSoong (19. März 2010)

richard32 hat gesagt.:


> gibt natürlich kein schönes bild ab, da die zeilen über den rechten seitenrand ragen



Äh, wie kann ich mir denn das vorstellen? Muss ich da rechts 3 Monitore ranstellen, das ich die ganze Zeile lesen kann? 

Nein, im Ernst, eigentlich hat eine Word-Seite eine begrenzte Breite, da ist es egal, wie lange ein Text ist. Word trennt hier automatisch an gewissen Zeichen (Leerzeichen, Bindestrich, ...), ich hab da eigentlich nie ein Proble gehabt, dass eine Zeile rechts am Monitorrand angeklopft hat.

Es wäre natürlich ohne weiteres möglich, den Text so wie du willst zu trennen, da Word das ja aber selbst macht, geht mir irgendwie der Sinn verloren.

Wenn ich das ganze irgendwie anders verstanden habe, erklär es etwas genauer bzw. häng doch ein Bild von so einer Word-Seite an.


Der Doc!


----------



## richard32 (19. März 2010)

Hi Doc,

war natürlich saublöd von mir dargestellt .. sorry ...

die "endlos"-zeile betrifft die html-darstellung und nicht das word-dokument. in beiden fällen sieht der text aber unschön aus. im anhang sind zwei dokumente, nr.1. zeigt die ungewünschte darstellung, nr. 2 zeigt wie der text aussehen sollte.

problem:
der rohtext enthält textzeilen ohne "absatzzeichen". in der html-darstellung laufen die zeilen nach rechts aus dem text, so dass man scrollen muss. 

der text ist linksbündig mit 4 freizeichen nach rechts gerückt. und hier fängt unter word das problem an: füge ich den text in word, werden die zeilen auf die seitenbreite "gestutzt", aber die so "gestutzten" zeilen stehen alle linksbündig (die 4 freizeichen gehen verloren).

um das zu vermeiden, wäre ein makro von vorteil, welches den text auf eine zeilenbreite von 78 bringt (einfügen eines "absatzzeichens" ¶),  möglichst nicht sturr, d.h. wörter sollten nicht getrennt werden, sondern der umbruch sollte bei dem zuvorgehenden freizeichen erfolgen. 

ich hoffe die sache jetzt klarer beschrieben zu haben


----------



## richard32 (20. März 2010)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Äh, wie kann ich mir denn das vorstellen? Muss ich da rechts 3 Monitore ranstellen, das ich die ganze Zeile lesen kann?
> 
> Nein, im Ernst, eigentlich hat eine Word-Seite eine begrenzte Breite, da ist es egal, wie lange ein Text ist. Word trennt hier automatisch an gewissen Zeichen (Leerzeichen, Bindestrich, ...), ich hab da eigentlich nie ein Proble gehabt, dass eine Zeile rechts am Monitorrand angeklopft hat.
> 
> ...


Hi Doc,

war natürlich saublöd von mir dargestellt .. sorry ...

die "endlos"-zeile betrifft die html-darstellung und nicht das word-dokument. in beiden fällen sieht der text aber unschön aus. als anhang habe ich im forum zwei dokumente beigefügt: nr.1. zeigt die ungewünschte darstellung, nr. 2 zeigt wie der text aussehen sollte.

problem:
der rohtext enthält textzeilen ohne "absatzzeichen". in der html-darstellung laufen die zeilen nach rechts aus dem text, so dass man scrollen muss.

der text ist linksbündig mit 4 freizeichen nach rechts gerückt. und hier fängt unter word das problem an: füge ich den text in word, werden die zeilen auf die seitenbreite "gestutzt", aber die so "gestutzten" zeilen stehen alle linksbündig (die 4 freizeichen gehen verloren).

um das zu vermeiden, wäre ein makro von vorteil, welches den text auf eine zeilenbreite von 78 bringt (einfügen eines "absatzzeichens" ¶), möglichst nicht sturr, d.h. wörter sollten nicht getrennt werden, sondern der umbruch sollte bei dem zuvorgehenden freizeichen erfolgen.

ich hoffe die sache jetzt klarer beschrieben zu haben ...


----------

